# chukar partridge field to table



## jbk (Jul 21, 2018)

first let me say, if sight of dead game bothers you please stop looking. not trying to upset anyone.

anyway, some one wanted a post on chukar start to stop so here we go. will extend until tomorrow.

decided to train the dog with chukar today so y'all could get idea of size etc., since some didnt know what they were. so me and boudreaux (anyone from Louisiana will get the name)  were gone about 5 to bird breeders to pick up training birds. out to the field for a little work then back to the house. i tried to cover the bad part of the birds but y'all can get a idea of the size. I cleaned the game out. it's a very light meat, soaks up any marinade you put it in. it's like a sweet chicken. since its game meat it can get a little tuff cooking it other ways. I'm hoping the smoking will keep it tender. 
after the cleaning and rinsing it's into a large dish with teriyaki with about 5lbs of breast meat to soak till tomorrow. I will add more teriyaki later as the meat will soak most of this up. anyway a few pics and more tomorrow when it hits the smoker.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Sounds like it will be good, I have not heard of that bird, but being a hunter, I am in on this one. Love the pooch.


----------



## jbk (Jul 21, 2018)

I believe chukar were imported from like Saudi Arabia. they are hard hunting. they like mountian sides....its said if your looking for chukar find the largest mountian, look for the s***est spot on that mountian side and that's were they are. you hunt them with pure anger and payback, lol. they like flying from the top of them hill to the bottom and back again. they really work the dogs. I mainly hunt in ca. and outside of mexicali MX, however I believe me and friends are going to.northern Arizona this year for chukar derby.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 21, 2018)

Lol That sounds great, like the description as well. Enjoy..


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2018)

There is no finer way to spend a weekend in my most humble opinion. Who cares if there are any birds shot! To watch a dog work either on ground or in the water is a thing of beauty and endless humor with a young pup..LOL 

California buddy always talked about the canyons and chukars, I never got there to try 'em. Shot and captured for relocation a lot of blue quail though. I wouldn't eat quail or doves till I found those Texas blue quail, if it ain't get enough meat to eat the landing gear, it just ain't worth my time. I know, I know, my buddy always brought up crawfish and oysters.

Now I didn't say I had not cooked 'em though. We'd split and seed jalpenos, take a 1/2 and lay under the breast bone then wrap it with bacon. Sometime try it, they always liked 'em alot. Me? It was quail smothered down with onions in milk gravy served over hot biscuits! That, a cup of coffee, and sit and watch the sun come up.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 21, 2018)

This is something totally new!

Wow! That is fascinating! They look well cleaned. I guess you smoke them to 160℉ or less and let them sit to rise to 165℉? The cook must go fast at that size, I'm guessing, like an hour or so. I hope the smoke turns out great! I am definitely watching.

Beautiful dog you've got too. What kind of dog is Boudreaux? I'm curious because my dog looks just like that. She is a rescue from somewhere in the South, and I have a suspicion that she was meant to be a hunting dog.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

My dog skidmark would do the pointing just fine. However once he was done telling me where the bird was he'd try to get it for himself. Sometimes he succeeds sometimes not so much, but it's fun watching him. Looking forward to the smoke.

Chris


----------



## jbk (Jul 21, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> This is something totally new!
> 
> Wow! That is fascinating! They look well cleaned. I guess you smoke them to 160℉ or less and let them sit to rise to 165℉? The cook must go fast at that size, I'm guessing, like an hour or so. I hope the smoke turns out great! I am definitely watching.
> 
> Beautiful dog you've got too. What kind of dog is Boudreaux? I'm curious because my dog looks just like that. She is a rescue from somewhere in the South, and I have a suspicion that she was meant to be a hunting dog.



yea I'll cook till 160 for about and hour. boudreaux is a Hungarian Vizsla. he is on the small side for breed. but it helps running in Mexico heat.


----------



## jbk (Jul 21, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> My dog skidmark would do the pointing just fine. However once he was done telling me where the bird was he'd try to get it for himself. Sometimes he succeeds sometimes not so much, but it's fun watching him. Looking forward to the smoke.
> 
> Chris


boudreaux is steady to wing and shot. he breaks for retrieve when bird is hit and starts to fall. he has been getting lazy since season has been over. getting sent to trainer next weekend. he will tighten back up when season opens


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2018)

I was gonna ask if that was a Vizsla . I knew a guy that had one , never hunted over him . Used to train and hunt over German Short hair pointers . Hunted Chukar one time . Great times good eatin .


----------



## jbk (Jul 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I was gonna ask if that was a Vizsla . I knew a guy that had one , never hunted over him . Used to train and hunt over German Short hair pointers . Hunted Chukar one time . Great times good eatin .



it's a shame he never hunted that Vizsla. these dogs are athletes. GSP are good dog just different, more knuckle heads, lol


----------



## jbk (Jul 22, 2018)

ok first run of chukar is done. I had to do 2 runs cause the wife wanted tri tip on the bottom rack. I smoked it over mesquite. the whole chukar took a little longer than the breast meat. it's delisous the breast meat is what's left after 16 year old was picking threw it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks good .


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes, it does look delicious! It looks like really nice, good meat. What's it look like on the inside, cut open? I expect it looks like chicken breast, since you said it's like a sweeter chicken.
This was really cool to see! And, even better for you all to eat, I hope...:)... Keep it coming!


----------

